# 1:32 Merchant Navy makes its debut



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

A 1:32 scale Merchant Navy broke cover at the G1MRA Expo at the Warwick Exhibition Centre today and was seen running happily on the 'Anglia Roads' layout - only it wasn't the much anticipated Aster version, this one came from the Gauge 1 Model Co /Accucraft! Ho hum! 

Hugh


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hugh, 
Can you give more details? 
Nothing on either G1MRC or Accucraft sites that I can find. 
Are you sure that it wasn't the Aster one as I have seen videos of the prototype being tested, and I would have thought that Andrew Pullen would have had it sent over for the Expo. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Nope, it's definitely a G1MRCo model, spirit fired, slip eccentric. I have the photos to prove it and if I could post them here I would! Since none have been published elsewhere (yet) I can't make a link either....


Belay that, just seen an image on another forum:

http://www.modelrailforum.com/forum...mp;id=4027

Hugh.


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello All 

Yes it is from The Gauge 1 Model Company! 

The Demo Video can be seen here:- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnRK73XaIiI 

Its as Hugh stated above and Runs Beautifully! 

Stuart


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Too bad the video showed more of the real thing than the model! 
And why not have it pulling some Bulleids or Pullmans, rather than a pre war Silver Jubilee train!!! 
I think that I will just wait for the Aster version and know what I am getting as I can put it together myself. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Because it was quickly filmed in 15 minutes as the prototype arrived last second before the show. You could wait for the Aster and know it will have 3 cylinders but it will be almost twice the price and certainly not as sturdily built. Having experienced some serious design issus with the Aster West Country/ Battle of Britain and not had much help from the UK dealer I know which I'd go for. 

Stuart


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By 4MT on 17 Jun 2013 04:22 AM 
Because it was quickly filmed in 15 minutes as the prototype arrived last second before the show. You could wait for the Aster and know it will have 3 cylinders but it will be almost twice the price and certainly not as sturdily built. Having experienced some serious design issus with the Aster West Country/ Battle of Britain and not had much help from the UK dealer I know which I'd go for. 

Stuart 
Well Stuart,
I'm sure that you will be very happy with it.
I will wait for the quality of an Aster, and that's what you pay for.
If the G1MC Merchant Navy is anything like the Britannias that I have seen around here, I would not touch it.
On the other hand, the two Aster Spam Cans that I have seen run locally, run perfectly. 
Should Accucraft ever reach the point where their quality control is 'perfect', and offer Warranty service to Canada, then things might change my mind, but it is just too big of a risk for me at this time.
I would rather pay more, and have something that I can enjoy, both in the building, and the running. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

My 'Spam Can" runs perfectly. I was very worried about the valve gear when I put it together but it has been trouble free and pulls like a cart horse. Pete Comley made this video a few years back and it continues to run just as strongly today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uBZiVQnfvs 

Robert


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Accucraft prices are on the rise : http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACCUCRAFT-1-32-AL97-013-SP-AC-6-4-8-8-2-CAB-FORWARD-4145-FLAT-FACE-STEAM-NEW-/281113672759?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4173ae3c37


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jeff 

You know very well that this is one of the "Redeker" conversions of a stock AC-12 and represents a moderate "uplift" beyond the price Alan charges. If you look at the prices of the "STOCK" Accucraft locomotives, you will see that the prices are about the same as they have been for most of a year. Please DO NOT compare apples and basketballs.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim, I was wondering if that was what I was seeing there. I was NOT aware of this marketing arraignment, but it's a good idea.


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Oooof! Sour grapes, anyone? 

http://www.asterhobbies.co.uk/ 

There is video of the Accucraft engineering sample being run at the Fosse last weekend, filmed by Bram Hengeveld: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_WprMj7F58 

Hugh


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Certainly seems so, like a rolls royce dealer complaining about a toyota taking market share. 

Greg


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess I would be miffed too if I spent all that effort to design a world class model of a popular engine just to have someone jump in with a low cost alternative that is almost as nice! It is too bad too...seems like the UK is a big enough market for some real variety! Seems they all want to built the big stars of the rails...how many versions of the Big Boy or Daylight are out there?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I guess it's a somewhat bigger investment than in the old days when Hornby, Wrenn, and Airfix might all have the same locomotive in OO. (They also had a large enough customer base so all could possibly make a profit.) 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Mmmm.... from what has been discussed in the UK it may be that the G1MRCo is the injured party, Aster having steam-rollered in after hearing that they planned to make a MN. It seems that after Aster announced their own MN the G1MRCo quietly continued with their project, popping it out with no warning at the Fosse last weekend. Quite why Aster should fear competition is anybody's guess given their much-vaunted reputation for quality. 

Hugh


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Hugh Napier or should we say Graham Langer of Accucraft UK and associate of Trevor Taylor and the Gauge 1 Model Co.

If you are going to post on this Forum then I suggest that you post on behalf of a manufacturer and not pose as an independent person.

You will notice that everyone on MLS says quite clearly if they have a commercial interest in the hobby.

Andrew Pullen 
Aster Hobbies UK


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Have it your own way Andrew, I am actually self-employed and work for a number of organisations which makes any 'affiliation' a slightly vexed question. 'Hugh Napier' is an obvious 'nom de plume' and if you check my posts you will find I have wide ranging interests, not just live steam models. I am NOT an associate of Trevor Taylor and have nothing to do with his company but I see he has now chosen to respond on his own website, so let's leave it to him: 

http://79.170.40.45/g1m.co.uk/gpage8.html 

Hugh/Graham/The Scarlet Pimpernel!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Jun 2013 07:09 AM 
Certainly seems so, like a rolls royce dealer complaining about a toyota taking market share. 

Greg 
Agreed, its like Pagani complaining because Porsche also makes a sports car. as I said on another forum, Aster buyers are going to buy Aster. I dont understand why Aster is getting all out of shape other than a certain snobbery about their perception of place in the live steam universe, its really not a question of price. Aster fans are like hyper-sports car fans they are going to buy what they are going to buy regardless of how insanely expensive or ridiculously useless the car is in actual use. A Pagani enthusiast is going to buy the Pagani regardless whether he could buy 10 Porsche's for the same price, simply nothing else short of the Pagani will do, thats the way I view Aster enthusiasts, nothing short of an Aster will satisfy. I really dont see this new companies action outside of anything we have already seen here. Afterall how many G gauge Big Boys and GG1s did we have simultaneously appear on the market at the same time from 3 different manufacturers??? Yet all of them are now sold.

BTW even if I was the Powerball $500M winner I would never buy a Pagani, give me a simple Lotus and a windy road, I'll be happy. (but I would be sorely tempted by a Bentley Merlin Meteor)


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 21 Jun 2013 09:00 AM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Jun 2013 07:09 AM 
Certainly seems so, like a rolls royce dealer complaining about a toyota taking market share. 

Greg 
Agreed, its like Pagani complaining because Porsche also makes a sports car. as I said on another forum, Aster buyers are going to buy Aster. I dont understand why Aster is getting all out of shape other than a certain snobbery about their perception of place in the live steam universe, its really not a question of price. Aster fans are like hyper-sports car fans they are going to buy what they are going to buy regardless of how insanely expensive or ridiculously useless the car is in actual use. A Pagani enthusiast is going to buy the Pagani regardless whether he could buy 10 Porsche's for the same price, simply nothing else short of the Pagani will do, thats the way I view Aster enthusiasts, nothing short of an Aster will satisfy. I really dont see this new companies action outside of anything we have already seen here. Afterall how many G gauge Big Boys and GG1s did we have simultaneously appear on the market at the same time from 3 different manufacturers??? Yet all of them are now sold.

BTW even if I was the Powerball $500M winner I would never buy a Pagani, give me a simple Lotus and a windy road, I'll be happy. (but I would be sorely tempted by a Bentley Merlin Meteor)

This isn't about 'snobbery. I buy Asters because I enjoy building them from kits, like the attention to detail, the comprehensive build plans and the availability of spares. I recently acquired an Accucraft T1 as a gesture of protest because Aster US refuse to commission any streamliners - it works OK now but it was a nightmare at first when I had to disassemble part of the running gear because the one of the cylinders was binding. 

There is room for both models - I will certainly buy the Aster MN. If Accucraft produce a 1:32 Drefus Hudson, I will probably buy that as well unless Hans works out that one or two of us serious collectors really want an Aster Streamliner!

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

it's a somewhat bigger investment than in the old days when Hornby, Wrenn, and Airfix might all have the same 
Many moons ago there was much wringing of hands over the possible duplication of 45mm gauge models. I forget what caused it - maybe Aristo and USAT came out with similar dismals? 

There was much talk about how to avoid the duplication - but obviously impossible to achieve formally as manufacturers like to keep secrets. 
That being said, Jerry Hyde has been open about his wish list for Accucraft US live steamers, and many are still on the 'under development' list (e.g. the N&W J class.) 

I read the statement from Aster and I find it really petty. (Sorry, Andrew.) I'm especially amused because Accucraft has been making models of locomotives that Aster built many years ago. Why no complaints about the Big Boy or the Allegheny? What about all the WuHu and Accucraft Gresley A4s and A3s running around the UK ? 

I think Robert is right - you buy a Porsche because it is a Porsche, and the fact that a Jaguar or Mercedes or BMW will do the same job is irrelevant. Aster should trust its customers and soldier on.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

"I read the statement from Aster and I find it really petty. (Sorry, Andrew.) I'm especially amused because Accucraft has been making models of locomotives that Aster built many years ago. Why no complaints about the Big Boy or the Allegheny? What about all the WuHu and Accucraft Gresley A4s and A3s running around the UK ?"

One must denote that the similar models were not produced on a "head to head" basis in the same time frame (GS4, Big Boy, Allegheny). Therefore this situation of direct completion is a concern as is the customer base and market given the aging customer base. As one knows this is a very small consumer market unlike HO or O gauge. So offering two of the same models at the same times risky but doable given other products do it: Corvette offering a "base line" model (next year) that expands the customer base but does not impact the "purist" of the high model. So, IMHO Andrew should stay the course as you stated and "soldier on" but I do not have any money invested in this dilemma!!


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Charles and Pete, 
It's the head-to-head aspect that makes the situation so difficult.
Aster announced the Merchant Navy model exactly 2 years ago. If the G1MCo and their supplier Accucraft had a problem because they were developing the same model then all they had to do was pick up the phone and talk. I would have done that in the same situation. A compromise could’ve been found. 
Instead they pull out their version of the Merchant Navy at the same Exhibition.
The risks are too great and the possibility of the same situation happening again make this an unacceptable investment. We are looking at ways to work around this situation but if none can be found then I will not be investing in this or any further UK Aster models and with that scenario the future for Aster looks very bleak.
Andrew Pullen
Aster Hobbies (UK) LLP


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 22 Jun 2013 03:13 AM 
Aster announced the Merchant Navy model exactly 2 years ago. If the G1MCo and their supplier Accucraft had a problem because they were developing the same model then all they had to do was pick up the phone and talk. I would have done that in the same situation. A compromise could’ve been found. 

Andrew Pullen
Aster Hobbies (UK) LLP


Andrew, Please expand on the comment from G1MRC that you had an agreement that he was building the Merchant Navy and you were building a GWR/BR Hall? Why the change of plans, why not inform Gauge 1 that you no longer wanted to pursue the Hall? That's claimed to be from 2010 when they started the project. The Aster UK announcement was Summer 2011 at least 6 months later as no firm date was released.

If you have not read it please do so http://79.170.40.45/g1m.co.uk/gpage8.html

Personally I think all this is absurd and I have no personal interest or gain in either venture just seeing it all unfold in front of me.




*With regard*


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

that the similar models were not produced on a "head to head" basis 
Charles, 
Point taken, but it was always possible for Aster to re-run a popular model. Twenty years later there would still be demand. If another manufacturer had released a similar model, then demand would drop. 

I would remind you guys that Accucraft announced they were building a set of EBT Mikados: #12, #14 & #15 - just AFTER RYM announced their (electric) #14 /15. Unfortunate, and in the end Accucraft dropped the #14/15 and just produced #12. 

all they had to do was pick up the phone and talk 
They claim they did - but it doesn't really matter. You have to trust your customers to do the right thing. But Maybe G1MRC could have said something when Aster announced their model in 2011? They obviously think there is room for both in the market. 
the future for Aster looks very bleak 
Andrew, talk about drama - take a deep breath and a sip of your favorite beverage. Aster produces models all over the world. If you find the competition too stiff, then maybe you need a new hobby? 

Why the change of plans 
It's a long way from the UK to Japan. I guess the word never trickled up to the powers-that-be.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

WAAAAA WAAAA WAAA in this thread so far two contributors have threatened to 'take my toys and go home'. 
Either mature a little bit or do as you have threatened, in any case I won't miss either one of you. 
No one is irreplaceable no matter how many posts you have made or how much $$$ you have. Nick jr


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

The Gauge 1 Model Company MErchant Navy can be seen testing at the link below 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe5_aeQEa7s&feature=c4-overview&list=UUpTxu6OsElYrH2E5c9ww0jw 

Regards 

Stuart


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Nick Jr on 22 Jun 2013 01:20 PM 
WAAAAA WAAAA WAAA in this thread so far two contributors have threatened to 'take my toys and go home'. 
Either mature a little bit or do as you have threatened, in any case I won't miss either one of you. 
No one is irreplaceable no matter how many posts you have made or how much $$$ you have. Nick jr 

Quote
'No one is irreplaceable no matter how many posts you have made or how much $$$ you have. Nick jr '


So why are you still here then. WA WA WA, typical cry baby, you never have anything useful to add plus no $ means be gone.









Sorry I have no more time for this as work is a calling.

J.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

On a constructive reflection of the situation....both parties are "on track" for their prospective models (best to both):

Andrew...good news for Aster!



Following the many messages of support from our customers and friends, Aster Hobbies (UK) LLP and Aster Hobby Co Inc. are pleased to reconfirm the production of the Rebuilt Merchant Navy class. 


Over the last few days the prototype model has been thoroughly evaluated by experts in the field. We are delighted to announce that with a few detail corrections that this model will surpass all recent British outline Aster locomotives in terms of quality, technical specification and fidelity to the original locomotive. 


Please bookmark this website for further updates. 


Aster Hobbies (UK) LLP 23 June 2013


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jethro, your response says more about you than I can possibly add to. nick jr


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of being "irreplaceable", where I used to work they told me I was irreplaceable. That must have been true, because when I left, they didn't replace me.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Tom, my VP told me the same thing when I retired last year. Guess what? The same thing happened. I was not replaced. 
I keep in touch with old workmates and they tell me the place is in the crapper. Revenge is a dish best eaten cold.

Wayne


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Nick Jr on 27 Jun 2013 12:03 PM 

Jethro, your response says more about you than I can possibly add to. nick jr


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mr. Moderator, Cleanup, aisle 6. 

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Both the Rebuilt Merchant Navy and A4 Pacifics were running at the Bluebell railway yesterday. An Excellent event. 

Many Thanks to the Bluebell and G1MRA southeast group. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QbBBzZ8tEA 

Regards 

Stuart


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

4MT, thanks for sharing!! That is very cool. 

Dave


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

How nice, and correct, to see the Bulleid Rebuilt Merchant Navy pulling a set of Bulleid coaches in BR colours. 
Also such realistic whistles off camera. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks David 

Sure you recognise that rake!! 

The whistling was Stepney in steam for children to have a go at blowing the whistle which proved very popular. 

Regards 

Stuart


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

More test running filmed today. This time with a nice rake of Pullmans 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDoJkRTQKpg 

Regards 

Stuart


----------



## 4MT (Feb 28, 2011)

Thought you may like to see this little video of the Gauge 1 Model Company Merchant Navy Haulage test. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCASi1-mFP4 

Impressive! 

Regards 

Stuart


----------

